# Krill light/ timex indeglo questions???



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 16, 2000)

Anybody know what the krill light or the timex indiglow is made of. I'm looking for just the raw material. Any specificaitons info would be appreciated as well.


----------



## DavidW (Oct 16, 2000)

I've read the definition several times and still can't grasp it. If you would like to read it yourself goto:

http://www.kriana.com/lightstick_glowstick_chemlight/glowstick_lightstick_electroluminescent.htm 

Moving this post to LED and Electroluminescent forum.

------------------
"A knifeless man is a lifeless man"
-Nordic proverb


----------

